# US Treasuries bubble about to burst! Massive H&S pattern!



## ringledman (5 Apr 2010)

For anyone who follows technical analysis there is a massive head and shoulders pattern forming in both the long dated US treasuries andtheir corresponding yield.

Bond values look set to plummet as the yield rockets up (see graphs at the bottom of this page)-

http://www.safehaven...ticle-15363.htm

Government bonds really are trash...

High inflation is the future direction we face...


----------



## Towger (5 Apr 2010)

ringledman said:


> High inflation is the future direction we face...


 
High inflation has been forcast for some time, it is after all about the only way to in real terms to reduce peoples loans. Basicly 'short' term pain for long term gain.


----------

